# What good is this forum?



## AZ Jim (Feb 9, 2015)

Well, I'll tell you from my prospective.  First it is entertainment, it provides endless opportunities to  meet new people.  But maybe my favorite feature is that I have never come here and gone away not having learned something.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2015)

That's soo true Jim...no matter how small it might be or very informative I too learn a lot from this forum...and apart from all that it's fun too..


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 9, 2015)

Lotsa fun Holly.  You are one of the reasons it's fun.


----------



## Josiah (Feb 9, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Lotsa fun Holly.  You are one of the reasons it's fun.



Yup.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 9, 2015)

Yup!  Good group of people here.


----------



## DoItMyself (Feb 9, 2015)

Despite being quite new here, I have to agree.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 9, 2015)

Very true..


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 9, 2015)

I like to increase my smile-age!  I also welcome new brain cells joining my old ones! HAHA!  Thanks to AZJim, hd, Josiah, Amscot, DIM, QS, and all the rest!


----------



## Susie (Feb 9, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Well, I'll tell you from my prospective.  First it is entertainment, it provides endless opportunities to  meet new people.  But maybe my favorite feature is that I have never come here and gone away not having learned something.


Totally agree, AZJim!
It also dampens the occasional bouts of homesickness for Calif.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 9, 2015)

Same reasons for me too Jim.

I'm also fascinated by the way Americans see the world. 
To me this is the undiscovered country that I am exploring by interacting on this particular forum.


----------



## ronaldj (Feb 9, 2015)

well said....


----------



## Laurie (Feb 10, 2015)

Agree with all that's been said, with the addition, as one from "furrin parts" that it gives me an American perspective.

I get to know what's exercising you guys, and your perspective on some or our UK issues


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 10, 2015)

I love that we have a good mix of US, UK and Australia since I know both the US and UK very well having lived in both (48 years US and 15 years UK) and also having in-laws in Australia and visited twice I feel a tie with Oz as well.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 10, 2015)

Furriners intrigue me...


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 10, 2015)

I gain new insights daily about your species from this communications nexus. :saturn:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 10, 2015)

to what all have said..


----------



## Debby (Feb 10, 2015)

The variety of opinions and ideas that are available for inspection here makes this an interesting place to come always.  I admit that I've become a bit of an addict!  And I've made a few new friends too which is the icing on the cake.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 10, 2015)

Been here a long time and have enjoyed every minute of it.


----------



## Raven (Feb 10, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Well, I'll tell you from my prospective.  First it is entertainment, it provides endless opportunities to  meet new people.  But maybe my favorite feature is that I have never come here and gone away not having learned something.



You are so right Jim.  It is a nice place to spend time and learn something new.
I love the pictures that are posted of other places.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 10, 2015)

What's good, I'm not the oldest person in the room.  :hide:  Though the oldest is probably younger than me in many ways that count.   

Jokes aside, what's good about this place are people like Jim who continue to remind us to take a minute to remember we truly are lucky to have a place to gather and get on someone's nerves, make someone laugh, pull someone or self out of a low spell/sadness, learn and continue to make use of our noggin/brain in what ever way we feel benefits us.  Well, I for one am in need of some stem cell transfers, because about now, my train of thought is gone, but anywho, it's a good place to come to break up the day for whatever reason one chooses.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 10, 2015)

AprilT said:


> What's good, I'm not the oldest person in the room.  :hide:  Though the oldest is probably younger than me in many ways that count.
> 
> Jokes aside, what's good about this place are people like Jim who continue to remind us to take a minute to remember we truly are lucky to have a place to gather and get on someone's nerves, make someone laugh, pull someone or self out of a low spell/sadness, learn and continue to make use of our noggin/brain in what ever way we feel benefits us.  Well, I for one am in need of some stem cell transfers, because about now, my train of thought is gone, but anywho, it's a good place to come to break up the day for whatever reason one chooses.



Yeah!  What she said!  This place and friends like you have made this my second home!*smiling*


----------



## rporter610 (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm enjoying the opportunity to "talk" to people from other English-speaking countries that I could never meet otherwise.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 10, 2015)

AprilT said:


> What's good, I'm not the oldest person in the room.  :hide:



You're just a spring chicken April! :love_heart:  I like it here because of all the nice folks, like Jim and all who replied here.  Whether it's for a smile, useful info, friendship, music or occasional tears...I love coming here to check out the happenings.  This place and our generation is the best, happy to be with you all! :happy:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2015)

Ha! ken...it's amazing when you think of it like that isn't it?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 11, 2015)

People born in the fifties are just kids...


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2015)

We are . we are... and we're gonna hold onto that thought even when we're 90 k:


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm a kid?!  Well, yea, I feel like a kid!  Born in 1952.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2015)

I wasn't even a twinkle in my mothers' eye in 1952...she was only 18..


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 11, 2015)

I was born in 1952; and I still giggle....


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 11, 2015)

You youngsters need to get a grip...


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2015)

..a grip of what..? layful:


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 11, 2015)

Don't ask , Holly....


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2015)

LOL VIV I'm fascinated to learn from my elders...aren't you?


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 11, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I wasn't even a twinkle in my mothers' eye in 1952...she was only 18..



Och, yer just a wain!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2015)

Wean! annie wean !! LMAO!!  for the non scots it's the slang word for wee-one


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 11, 2015)

Hmmm, I would tell you some of names that people have called me by but I am too shy and too sensitive to offer them here...


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 11, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Wean! annie wean !! LMAO!!  for the non scots it's the slang word for wee-one



Ok.  That's what I thought but I saw it spelled wain somewhere and thought I had it wrong.  Holly, yer just a wean. layful:


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2015)

I am ..I am but not for much longer...*sobs*  big birthday coming up soon..


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 11, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Wean! annie wean !! LMAO!!  for the non scots it's the slang word for wee-one



So what's a bairn then?

ha.... but you didn't know I know some Scottish slang....   I read the Outlander Series...


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 11, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I am ..I am but not for much longer...*sobs*  big birthday coming up soon..



The big 6-0?  Got special plans?!  I was trying to figure out where I wanted to go for my 60th beginning when I was about 57.  Ended up going to Morocco with friends. Although I really wanted the Maldives.  Everyone said it would be boring after 2 days - all that lovely sand, clear blue water....


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 11, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I am ..I am but not for much longer...*sobs*  big birthday coming up soon..



A bairn is also a wean but is used mostly in the east. I'm a serious Outlander fan as well.  But not on tv here in UK yet!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2015)

A Bairn is a small child...it's usually used on the East coast of Scotland or in the North East of England...wean on the other hand is used almost exclusively on the West Coast of Scotland.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2015)

Snap annie.....but I have never even heard of Outlander much less seen it..


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 11, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Snap annie.....but I have never even heard of Outlander much less seen it..



It's a series set in Scotland - 8 books so far.  Written by an American and I think the first one was in 1992.  Been turned into a tv series which is being shown in something like 70 countries, *except the UK*.  I have seen the first 8 episodes though, some while I was in the US and the rest on a DVD I bought in Thailand which wasn't exactly a legal copy.

http://www.dianagabaldon.com/books/outlander-series/


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 11, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Snap annie.....but I have never even heard of Outlander much less seen it..




The Diana Gabaldon books???     Jamie and Claire????  omg....  Steamy!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 11, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> The Diana Gabaldon books???     Jamie and Claire????  omg....  Steamy!!



Have you seen the series.  The casting is perfect.

A friend kept telling me to read these books but I thought they were just some romantic drivel.  But they are so much more, including the passion.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 11, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Have you seen the series.  The casting is perfect.
> 
> A friend kept telling me to read these books but I thought they were just some romantic drivel.  But they are so much more, including the passion.



No I haven't seen the Series, but have read the books up to The Fiery Cross.  I didn't finish that one..  BUT the ones before were fantastic.  Yes so much more than romantic drivel...  the history and the picture she paints of 18th century Scotland was riveting.    That's when I started being partial to Redheads by the way.... (((blush))))


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 11, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> No I haven't seen the Series, but have read the books up to The Fiery Cross.  I didn't finish that one..  BUT the ones before were fantastic.  Yes so much more than romantic drivel...  the history and the picture she paints of 18th century Scotland was riveting.    That's when I started being partial to Redheads by the way.... (((blush))))



The 8th book came out last June and I gobbled that up in no time.  Some of the books are too long and have too much war detail, but you can't really skip anything.  Fiery Cross started out too long but then got exciting later on.  Finish it!!  

The series is on Starz because Starz helped make it along with Sony.  The DVD of the first 8 is out.  I very highly recommend them!


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 11, 2015)

Damn kids!  Running around, screaming about their immaturity, woke me up!  :lol1:


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 11, 2015)

Trailer for the next 8 episodes of the series.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 11, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Damn kids!  Running around, screaming about their immaturity, woke me up!  :lol1:



What was the topic??


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Damn kids!  Running around, screaming about their immaturity, woke me up!  :lol1:



Flippn' oldies napping in the chair during the day, complaining about the young 'uns havin' fun... Tsk!! :yawning:


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 11, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Damn kids!  Running around, screaming about their immaturity, woke me up!  :lol1:


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 11, 2015)

And you damn kids stay off my lawn too!!!!!!:soangry:


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 11, 2015)

Please can I have my ball back? :hide:


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 11, 2015)

Vivjen said:


> Please can I have my ball back? :hide:



Yes!..............................................................next year!!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


>



hahaha..I am always saying that to people...


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 11, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> And you damn kids stay off my lawn too!!!!!!:soangry:



Stop being an old fart and come out and play!!!   lol!!


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 11, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Stop being an old fart and come out and play!!!   lol!!



Can't I do both?


----------



## ~Lenore (Feb 11, 2015)

*This was all fun reading but now I forgot the first question. *


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 11, 2015)

~Lenore said:


> *This was all fun reading but now I forgot the first question. *



I don't either and I posted it!!!  But it's all about having fun!


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 11, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Can't I do both?



Why not.... all the rest of us do!!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2015)

We luuuvs ya Jim I'd still have you in MY gang, even if you dooo have to have old peoples' naps.. :lol1:


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 11, 2015)

I will too; ........when he gives me my ball back.....


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 11, 2015)

Just resting my eyes, not napping!!


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 11, 2015)

Vivjen said:


> I will too; ........when he gives me my ball back.....



I told ya.................................next year!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 11, 2015)

Now now kids!! Behave or else!


----------



## oakapple (Feb 11, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Same reasons for me too Jim.
> 
> I'm also fascinated by the way Americans see the world.
> To me this is the undiscovered country that I am exploring by interacting on this particular forum.


 me too!nthego:


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 11, 2015)

oakapple said:


> me too!nthego:



well  WE understand us...   sometimes..


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 11, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> well  WE understand us...   sometimes..



Some of us!!!


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 11, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Some of us!!!



Boy.... are you right on that!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 11, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> I'm also fascinated by the way Americans see the world.



Here you go ...


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 11, 2015)

oops... bad one


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 11, 2015)

Great minds think alike.......obviously!


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 11, 2015)

Here.... this makes it perfectly clear..


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 11, 2015)

I either never understood the American mind before I moved away or it's changed drastically since then.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 11, 2015)

It has never never more divided here.  But let's try and keep it happy, fun guys.  Plenty of gloom in some of the other threads!


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 11, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> It has never never more divided here.  But let's try and keep it happy, fun guys.  Plenty of gloom in some of the other threads!



Ok. :fun:


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 11, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> It has never never more divided here.  But let's try and keep it happy, fun guys.  Plenty of gloom in some of the other threads!



Is this the "fun forum"....  It's general discussion.   If you look at my image... it actually outlines the differences of both sides WITHOUT taking pot shots at one or the other...   It's pretty informative IMO..


OK... back to fun!


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 11, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Is this the "fun forum"....  It's general discussion.   If you look at my image... it actually outlines the differences of both sides WITHOUT taking pot shots at one or the other...   It's pretty informative IMO..
> 
> 
> OK... back to fun!



I agree, it was too fair IMO.  OK Let the good times roll.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 11, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I agree, it was too fair IMO.  OK Let the good times roll.



Cool! I'd like a gin and tonic and Doritos please.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 11, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Cool! I'd like a gin and tonic and Doritos please.



You too?  That is my number one drink choice.  Lime?


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 11, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Cool! I'd like a gin and tonic and Doritos please.




I thought everyone was coming to my house to celebrate my first SS check...  By the way... I called the bank.... IT'S THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 11, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I thought everyone was coming to my house to celebrate my first SS check...  By the way... I called the bank.... IT'S THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ahh that first return on investment is a thrill.  Congratulations QS!  What's to drink at your bar or do we (gasp) have to BYOB?


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 11, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> You too?  That is my number one drink choice.  Lime?



Lime? Of course!


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 11, 2015)

I will find a really nice bottle of red or two.....on my way....


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 11, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I thought everyone was coming to my house to celebrate my first SS check...  By the way... I called the bank.... IT'S THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



A bit far for me but I'll be there. Spending your entire first SS on the party??


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 11, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> You too?  That is my number one drink choice.  Lime?



One of my favs too..


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 11, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Ahh that first return on investment is a thrill.  Congratulations QS!  What's to drink at your bar or do we (gasp) have to BYOB?



Pick your poison....  I've got a whole check to spend!1


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 11, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I either never understood the American mind before I moved away or it's changed drastically since then.


It depends on who is printing the stuff.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 11, 2015)

Stock up on Gin, Vodka, Bourbon, with mixers and I'm covered (don't forget limes).  Oh! better have some good wines and also beer for the lightweights!


----------



## Laurie (Feb 11, 2015)

52?

Just a year before I started my military service!


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 11, 2015)

We are only little; you will have to forgive us!


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 11, 2015)

Vivjen said:


> We are only little; you will have to forgive us!



Ga ga goo goo. Inserts thumb back in mouth.


----------



## oakapple (Feb 11, 2015)

Born in 1951....... so, nice to feel young somewhere!


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 11, 2015)

Young upstarts!!  *See old man grumble*  Back in my day......When I was a kid......


----------



## Pappy (Feb 11, 2015)

I walked to school five miles uphill both ways.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 11, 2015)

Pappy said:


> I walked to school five miles uphill both ways.



In the snow. Without shoes. And when you got home you had only rocks to eat for dinner.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2015)

...home...you had a _home, you were lucky...._?....we only had a hole in the road, in the middle of the motorway,


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 11, 2015)

Holly, I always envied kids like you, homes were so "common".


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2015)

Ha!! A kindred spirit Jim...I always knew deep down that I was part of the upper echelon...


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 11, 2015)

:yeahright:


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2015)

:tongue:


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 12, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> ...home...you had a _home, you were lucky...._?....we only had a hole in the road, in the middle of the motorway,



Oh, what we would have given for a 'ole in the road!

We would wake up before we went to sleep, work 28 hours a day, then we'd be murdered by our father! 

(Thank you, Python!)


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 12, 2015)

Let me get my hip waders, the BS is getting pretty deep here!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 12, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Let me get my hip waders, the BS is getting pretty deep here!



Oh, c'mon! Haven't you ever watched the classic Python skit?


----------



## Georgia Lady (Feb 12, 2015)

That is also my perspective. Always learn something.  Ask here and you probably will not have to Google.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 12, 2015)

LOL!! Forgot about that skit! They sounded like my husband!


----------



## oakapple (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks Phil, I'm from Yorkshire so enjoyed seeing that old sketch again [even though Michael Palin is the only true Yorkshire man in The Pythons.] Eee, it's grim oop North.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks, Phil, I needed that - the skit was a good laugh  - and that's what this forum is good for - laughs, games and interesting discussions with great folks!


----------



## Sunny (Feb 12, 2015)

That skit was wonderful! I had never seen it before, and I'm an old Monty Python fan!

And, just to get my two cents (tuppence?) in here, I think the people on this forum are great. This is the most intelligent forum I've ever managed to find in many years on the Internet. I didn't think I'd ever find a replacement for *Prodigy, but I have.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 12, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Thanks Phil, I'm from Yorkshire so enjoyed seeing that old sketch again [even though Michael Palin is the only true Yorkshire man in The Pythons.] Eee, it's grim oop North.



It was grim in Glasgow in the 50's as well.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 12, 2015)

Sunny said:


> That skit was wonderful! I had never seen it before, and I'm an old Monty Python fan!
> 
> And, just to get my two cents (tuppence?) in here, I think the people on this forum are great. This is the most intelligent forum I've ever managed to find in many years on the Internet. I didn't think I'd ever find a replacement for *Prodigy, but I have.



Agree Sunny!


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 12, 2015)

Georgia Lady said:


> That is also my perspective. Always learn something.  Ask here and you probably will not have to Google.



Better keep Google for backup though!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2015)

Sunny said:


> That skit was wonderful! I had never seen it before, and I'm an old Monty Python fan!
> 
> And, just to get my two cents (tuppence?) in here, I think the people on this forum are great. This is the most intelligent forum I've ever managed to find in many years on the Internet. I didn't think I'd ever find a replacement for *Prodigy, but I have.



What a lovely thing to say


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> It was grim in Glasgow in the 50's as well.



yes it was so you can see can't you, that Python or no..I really did live in an 'ole in the road.. :lol:


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Oh, what we would have given for a 'ole in the road!
> 
> We would wake up before we went to sleep, work 28 hours a day, then we'd be murdered by our father!
> 
> (Thank you, Python!)



LOL I wondered who would be the first to pick up what we were talking about...great weren't they?


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 12, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> yes it was so you can see can't you, that Python or no..I really did live in an 'ole in the road.. :lol:



Heard all about growing up there from hubby. Castlemilk etc. Swears that he walked to school barefoot in the snow for miles.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 12, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> What a lovely thing to say



Second that.  :thumbsup:


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2015)

OH Castlemilk and a few other schemes  were and still are very grim parts of the city. Completely the opposite side of the city to where I was raised in the West End...we woz Posh..my mother had a fur coat..she didn't have any draws but she had the coat..LOL>> :lol1:


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 12, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> OH Castlemilk and a few other schemes  were and still are very grim parts of the city. Completely the opposite side of the city to where I was raised in the West End...we woz Posh..my mother had a fur coat..she didn't have any draws but she had the coat..LOL>> :lol1:



LOL!   Did ye hold up yer wee pinky to drink your tea?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2015)

Of course...disnae everybuddy,  hen?


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 12, 2015)

Hubby was the very first in his scheme to go to uni.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 12, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Of course...disnae everybuddy,  hen?



No way! Too much like royalty.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2015)

Achhh  no think more  Scarlet O'hara...


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 12, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Achhh  no think more  Scarlet O'hara...



Oh no she was an awful woman!


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 12, 2015)

Frankly my dear, I don't give a damn!


----------



## Cookie (Feb 12, 2015)

Tomorrow is another day, I'll think about it tomorrow.  LOL


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2015)

LOL Jim... and AS...you've shattered all my illusions I thought every American lady was like Scarlet ,


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 12, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> LOL Jim... and AS...you've shattered all my illusions I thought every American lady was like Scarlet ,



Some are but Scarlet was a b!tch!


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 12, 2015)

As for pinky out....  here's my BIL making fun of hubby for ordering a fruity drink instead of a beer...


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2015)

LOL< well truth is I wouldn't have a clue cuz I'd gouge my eyes out before I'd ever watch such mush and slush as Gone with the wind!!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2015)

Yes but your hubs has still got his Pinkie out even though he's not picked up the drink...now THAT"s Posh.. :rofl1:


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 12, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> LOL< well truth is I wouldn't have a clue cuz I'd gouge my eyes out before I'd ever watch such mush and slush as Gone with the wind!!



Actually that was a worthwhile movie.  I'd like to see it again.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2015)

Yuk not for me JiM...not my kind of film...however if you're anything like us in the UK you'll find it any day of the week be shown on one of the zillion Cable channels..


----------



## Cookie (Feb 12, 2015)

Gone With the Wind. a wonderful movie - isn't a bodice ripper at all and not much mush at all  - a great movie and Vivian Lee one of the world's greatest actresses - Clark Gable a real hunk in his day.

Poor Scarlett - too beautiful and too damn smart for her own good - loved by men but hated by most women.   She's a good role model but unfortunately extremely spoiled and selfish (her undoing).


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 12, 2015)

Holly!! I suppose you don't find "Blazing Saddles" worth a second view?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2015)

Loved Blazing saddle ..I became a life long fan of Gene wilder after first seeing that film.. 

Cookie I think I've seen about 5 minutes of GWTW...I'm really not a fan of romantic films...of course yes Vivien leigh , married to the great Laurence Olivier was just beautiful...never actually thought Clark Gable was too much of a hunk...but then they were always old fashioned to me ..wasn't the film made in the 30's?..my mother was just being born then LOL>.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 12, 2015)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0031381/awards


----------



## Cookie (Feb 12, 2015)

Oh holly, too bad you don't care for it. But then, not everyone likes the same things. :untroubled:  Gene Wilder is great though, we can agree on that -- I like Blazing Saddles and Young Frankenstein.


----------

